
CopperheadOS guide: security and privacy enhancements over the stock Android - krn
https://copperhead.co/android/docs/usage_guide
======
fiiv
There's some drama with the founders at the moment and the signing keys (for
new releases) have been destroyed.

I wouldn't install this OS now, probably a good idea to wait and see how it
goes.

[https://twitter.com/DanielMicay/status/1006299769214562305](https://twitter.com/DanielMicay/status/1006299769214562305)

